

Instant confirmation via Bitcoin payment protocol - HostFat
https://github.com/greenaddress/bips/blob/bip-payment-request-instant-confirmations/bip-payment-request-instant-confirmations.mediawiki

======
BrokenPipe
Hello :) author of the proposal here, if you have any question or comment feel
free to ask!

Users that trust [https://GreenAddress.it](https://GreenAddress.it) can check
the instant confirmation inside their wallet (on a UI 'badge' similar to the N
confirmations or unconfirmed).

While some platforms are interested in the instant confirmation some will take
longer or won't.

For this reason and for external wallet users you can still manually check if
a specific transaction is instant via
[https://greenaddress.it/instant](https://greenaddress.it/instant) provided
that you are the recipient of the transaction and can prove it - and of course
that you trust GreenAddress to not allow users to double spend.

The external instant confirmation link does not work for multisig or P2SH
external addresses yet.

Link to the reddit discussion
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/284me8/instant_conf...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/284me8/instant_confirmation_via_payment_protocol_bip70/)

Cheers!

Lawrence

------
thisjepisje
I thought of something like this when I read this entry:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7732463](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7732463)

